# انتاج الاوكسجين الطبى من الهواء الجوى باستخدام تكنولوجيا الــpsa



## alradi (28 يناير 2011)

ابدا ماشعرت بالملل وانا اتصفح على المنتدى والقى معلومات شيقة فى مواضيع الهندسة الكيميائية واشكر الاخوة فى المنتدى على مساهماتهم,بس اطلب من الاخوة مساعدتى فى دراستى للدكتواراة فى الهندسة الكيميائية تحكم ويتعلق بمجال انتاج الاوكسجين الطبى من الهواء الجوى باستخدام تكنولوجيا الــpsa


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يناير 2011)

أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الملفات عن أنتاج الأوكسجين وعن تقنية Pressure Swing Adsorption وأهلا بك في ملتقانا الهندسي دوما وتزيد خبرتك وإلى الأمام دوما في الطريق الهندسي المتخصص وبالتوفيق ولاتنسانا من خالص الدعاء لي ولوالدي ......


----------



## safa aldin (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس المحبة


----------



## sabah aljubouri (1 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه الملفات وادعو من الله الباري العزيز ان يوفقك في الحياة الدنيا وان يجعل الجنة مثواك ولوالديك الرحمة والمغفرة امين يارب العالمين 
اخوكم المهندس صباح الجبوري


----------



## sami46 (1 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## baqi (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aam ahmed (13 يونيو 2013)

روعه مشكوووووور​
​


----------



## raar (3 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

